# EGGS: Good/bad?



## novice (May 27, 2010)

Basically trying to bulk up, diet is as followed:

9/10am: 3 EGG omelette with ham and cheese

10/11am: 2 slices wholewheat toast + an apple

12pm: WORKOUT (protein shake after)

After workout/1pm: 2 chicken salad sandwiches on wholewheat bread

4pm: Wholewheat bagel with low fat cream cheese + an apple

6/7pm: Dinner consisting of 2 chicken breasts, portion of brown rice and portion of vegetables

Before bed: Protein shake with milk

However, recently I've been hearing bad things about too many eggs, such as too high in cholesterol/sat fats. I wanna bulk up but I'm not prepared to risk my health doing so. Would just using egg whites reduce this risk? Would it affect my cals?

I'm stumped.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, the cholesterol and fat in eggs are good. Using just the white would lower calories and protein as the yolk carries a good portion of the protein too. It's also the tastiest bit lol


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Unless you have existing cholesterol issues or a family history of high cholesterol there's no reason to avoid eggs. Excellent source of protein and fat, eat them


----------



## novice (May 27, 2010)

So what would you recc? Stick with my 3 eggs a day? It's definitely my favourite meal


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I eat up to as many as 24 whole eggs a day. Eggs are perfect bodybuilding food.


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

24 eggs a day. love eggs because I know there a great source of protien but when I eat the same thing to much I start to go of it. I just have 3 hard boiled eggs on a morning with 3 slices of wholemeal toast. I hear bioled is the best but if I make omelette will it reduce the protien in the 3 eggs?

How do you cook and omelette by the way?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I drink 6 eggs in half pint of milk and 2 tablespoons of olive oil 3x a day.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

UKStrength said:


> Unless you have existing cholesterol issues or a family history of high cholesterol there's no reason to avoid eggs. Excellent source of protein and fat, eat them


That would be no reason to drop them, dropping the ham and cheese that he puts with them would.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I drink 6 eggs in half pint of milk and 2 tablespoons of olive oil 3x a day.


Why bother having 18 raw eggs mate ???? you would benefit more by cooking 9 eggs per day and save some money, as your probably only using 50 % of the eggs goodies by having them raw !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I drink 6 eggs in half pint of milk and 2 tablespoons of olive oil 3x a day.


'heave'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Way too many egg threads recently, was rocky on over Xmas or something


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

EGGS: Good


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

novice said:


> So what would you recc? Stick with my 3 eggs a day? It's definitely my favourite meal


As I stated above, unless you have cholesterol issues, there's no set limit on the number of eggs to be eaten per day. It is a potent source of saturated fat though, so it depends on where you sit with that.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

eggs are quality, I only stick to freerange though and god knows why anyone would wanna eat them raw, they taste so good and theres so many ways to cook them which is why i never get bored of them.

If I get bored of them boiled, il have them scrambled and so on.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Eggs are good

I have 8 a day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Used to eat 16 boiled eggs a day, kept them in a air tight tub in my toolbox and munched them throughout working day, lovely source of protein and fats!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Why bother having 18 raw eggs mate ???? you would benefit more by cooking 9 eggs per day and save some money, as your probably only using 50 % of the eggs goodies by having them raw !!!!


To be honest flinty I drink them in between meals or I would cook them.I find they work like a weight gainer shake.I have read so many articles about protein synthesis I don't think any one has the answer about how much is absorbed from raw eggs,I only know they do the job.By the way I'm 14.5 stone not the 12.4 I was in my avi ..No not fat....


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bioavailibity of the protein in Raw eggs is horrible! Always cook eggs.


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

i love eggs


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah seriously up the eggs bro most of the cholesterol in eggs isnt actually absorbed by humans, been tons of research look it up. Fat is good and essnential for bodybuilder, good fats are a must, bad fats are a big no no. Eggs are brilliant bodybuilding food the absolute minimum i eat is 5 a day


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 30 boiled egg whites a day! And Ive just been bulking. But as people have said whole is good. Don't worry about cholesterol!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

On a mild tangent..

Egg = 6 grams protein

A single Duck egg however contains 16g of protein! Heard this the other day from someone in nutrion section its crazy.. wish they sold them in supermarkets :/


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

novice said:


> Basically trying to bulk up, diet is as followed:
> 
> 9/10am: 3 EGG omelette with ham and cheese
> 
> ...


2 meals have zero (virtually ) protien in them, lunch and evening meal has approaching 80g?? Spread your meals a bit better to try and balance your protein/carb intake throughout the day.

Omellete for breakfast, instead of just 3 eggs, try 6 whites, 2 yolks - just enough fat and plenty protein. By doing so you can keep the cheese but swap the ham for a filler like mushrooms - nice taste, next to no calorific value. It's a good idea to start the day off with a nice bowl of oats too.

Swap the 2 toast and an apple for a Caesin shake and a banana - fuel ready for work out. Add another shake to your bagel mid afternoon.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I eat up to as many as 24 whole eggs a day. *Eggs are perfect bodybuilding food.*


This.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> On a mild tangent..
> 
> Egg = 6 grams protein
> 
> A single Duck egg however contains 16g of protein! Heard this the other day from someone in nutrion section its crazy.. wish they sold them in supermarkets :/


There you go

http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/duck-eggs-organic-free-range-half-dozen


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

eggs sex & rock n roll


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> There you go
> 
> http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/duck-eggs-organic-free-range-half-dozen


6 eggs at £1 = 30g protein

6 DUCK eggs at £3.69 = 96g protein

How annoying they dont work out any cheaper!! Grr, but cheers for the link bro


----------

